# White House humidor



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

Got this White House humidor....Huge and seems to be well built, no cigar smell so I guess it was never used (or it leaked so bad that not even the smell stayed, let alone the humidity :vs_laugh: )
I would appreciate if anybody has any idea or info about it that can share. Did a google search but not much came out, besides some ebay and antique site.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non (Oct 20, 2018)

From what I was able to find out, it appears that Altadis sold this humidor, as well as a few others based on different buildings/monuments as part of an "American Heritage" series of humidors. Original MSRP for the various humidors seemed to range between $1,000-$1,500 but I'm not seeing what would make them worth that amount. Hard to tell construction/quality from photos, but it at least appears that they use SC throughout and use a beveled edge for the lid seal.


----------



## ACasazza (Mar 23, 2013)

Looks pretty sweet! Hopefully it'll do you well! Did you buy it or was it gifted to you?


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> From what I was able to find out, it appears that Altadis sold this humidor, as well as a few others based on different buildings/monuments as part of an "American Heritage" series of humidors. Original MSRP for the various humidors seemed to range between $1,000-$1,500 but I'm not seeing what would make them worth that amount. Hard to tell construction/quality from photos, but it at least appears that they use SC throughout and use a beveled edge for the lid seal.


Thanks for your response...really appreciate it. Buddy of mine had it in his garage and did not want to drag it from FL to NC when moving, so ended up in my office.
Will start the seasoning and if after a month does not hold it will be a big, heavy and nice box to keep my cutter and two lighters.


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

Pretty cool right there... Hope it holds air for you.

random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

I can send you a Trump doll for the front steps.


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

Did it come with a blue dress?


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non (Oct 20, 2018)

zcziggy said:


> Thanks for your response...really appreciate it. Buddy of mine had it in his garage and did not want to drag it from FL to NC when moving, so ended up in my office.
> Will start the seasoning and if after a month does not hold it will be a big, heavy and nice box to keep my cutter and two lighters.


Dang, considering how much they cost, that must be one heck of a friend, haha. I'll admit the detail they put into the replica is fairly impressive. It'll likely hold humidity just fine, but I'd chuckle a bit every time I pulled a cigar out, hahaha.


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> I can send you a Trump doll for the front steps.


I'll take the doll only if it comes with a cigar :smile2:



Scap said:


> Did it come with a blue dress?


Sorry...at the dry cleaners :wink2:


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Dang, considering how much they cost, that must be one heck of a friend, haha. I'll admit the detail they put into the replica is fairly impressive. It'll likely hold humidity just fine, but I'd chuckle a bit every time I pulled a cigar out, hahaha.


Man....i will get kicked out if I start responding to this :grin2:


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

That’s pretty sweet Ziggy, it’s worth having for appearance alone! If it’s spanish cedar inside and holds RH that would be even better. Congratulations on that one!


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

Olecharlie said:


> That's pretty sweet Ziggy, it's worth having for appearance alone! If it's spanish cedar inside and holds RH that would be even better. Congratulations on that one!


Thanks, and thank you for your service!!!:vs_cool:


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

Update....i started the seasoning 6 days ago, holding at 84%, so will take the DW tray out, put some bovedas and see what happens. Wish me luck


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

Good Luck!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

That's pretty damn sweet. I've seen one many years ago.... I think you scored a pretty unique humi man hope it holds humidity and provides years of fresh smokes


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

Thanks, so far so good. Went from 84 to 76 % in two days with a couple of 69 bóvedas. Seems like is going the right way.


----------



## americanheritage (Dec 14, 2020)

*American Heritage Collection Humidor*

Dear Folks,

I am getting a condo with my fiancé, and she says the humidors have to go.

These are some of my most treasured possessions, and I hate that I have to get rid of them.

But you might not see these again for sale, and I am offering them here on eBay.

I can't post links yet.

(edited)


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

americanheritage said:


> Dear Folks,
> 
> I am getting a condo with my fiancé, and she says the humidors have to go.
> 
> ...


Lose the fiance = problem solved


----------



## GunnyJ (Jun 22, 2018)

Wouldn't "she" be a "fiancée"? It's so hard to tell these days...

+1 Scap


----------



## americanheritage (Dec 14, 2020)

The American Heritage Humidors are works of art to be sure.

There is very little online conversation about these because they predate the common adoption of the internet. They were produced in 1995. You won’t find any tags for these on instagram, or even a mention of these from the cigar company’s website that commissioned them. They were also only sold to retail tobacco shops with an account with Altandis USA, not to the general public.

People who get one of the humidors typically try to complete the four piece collection.

I wouldn’t call it scalping. People who actually own these usually agonize for years trying to get the others. I figured someone in this thread might have interest in owning one someday instead of just commenting on the pictures. Its a piece of Americana.

Then again, someone calling me a scalp on the internet in a niche cigar forum probably can’t participate in such an auction to begin with.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

If you are going to call somebody out, you might start with spelling, reading and comprehension.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## americanheritage (Dec 14, 2020)

“If you are going to call somebody out, you might start with spelling”

Which word seems misspelled to you?


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

americanheritage said:


> The American Heritage Humidors are works of art to be sure.
> 
> There is very little online conversation about these because they predate the common adoption of the internet. They were produced in 1995. You won't find any tags for these on instagram, or even a mention of these from the cigar company's website that commissioned them. They were also only sold to retail tobacco shops with an account with Altandis USA, not to the general public.
> 
> ...


No one called you anything, the mans username is Scap. Gunny appears to simply be agreeing with him. Your attitude probably won't get you very far here.


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

Man...im officially a FOG..one of my threads got resuscitated


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

americanheritage said:


> "If you are going to call somebody out, you might start with spelling"
> 
> Which word seems misspelled to you?


Scalp.

:vs_laugh:


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

americanheritage said:


> "If you are going to call somebody out, you might start with spelling"
> 
> Which word seems misspelled to you?


You went on a rant about "scalping" over the username "Scap"
Lazy, dumb and unintentionally hilarious.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

americanheritage said:


> The American Heritage Humidors are works of art to be sure.
> 
> There is very little online conversation about these because they predate the common adoption of the internet. They were produced in 1995. You won't find any tags for these on instagram, or even a mention of these from the cigar company's website that commissioned them. They were also only sold to retail tobacco shops with an account with Altandis USA, not to the general public.
> 
> People who get one of the humidors typically try to complete the four piece collection.


Sir, this is the only reason I let your first post stand and only edited out your attempt to circumvent our rule on newly registered members posting links. Which in itself was grounds for dismissal.



americanheritage said:


> I wouldn't call it scalping. People who actually own these usually agonize for years trying to get the others. I figured someone in this thread might have interest in owning one someday instead of just commenting on the pictures. Its a piece of Americana.


Let's also be honest. Your motive for posting was not to "inform and alert" for our members' benefit. It was in your own self-interest trying to increase bidding, and therefore price of your auctions. IOW, spamming. That again is a banning offense. Yet I let it slide with a mere edit instead.



americanheritage said:


> Then again, someone calling me a scalp on the internet in a niche cigar forum probably can't participate in such an auction to begin with.


But exhibiting belligerent behavior towards another member who was simply making a lighthearted joke, and really not even at your expense, was the final straw. Doubly egregious considering your appearance here was purely reptilian in the first place; clearly mistaking @*Scap*'s handle for calling you out as a "scalp" stems from a guilty conscience.

STRIKE THREE! YOU'RE OUT!

-J.A. 
C/F Moderating Team


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

faggycigarforumpussy said:


> These humidors are beautiful. I like the Lindley ones too from the UK.


If only we were a big enough forum to have one of the clever witty trolls.

Small forums like ours only get the immature petulant trolls.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Guys with all that is going on in the world now.
It is CHRISTMAS TIME.
WWJD?:wink2:


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

We probably shouldn’t even joke about this guy.
His obsession with trying to troll this forum is just blatant mental illness.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> We probably shouldn't even joke about this guy.
> His obsession with trying to troll this forum is just blatant mental illness.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 :wink2:

_Matthew 17:15

Lord, have mercy on my son: for he is lunatick, and sore vexed: for ofttimes he falleth into the fire, and oft into the water.

_


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> We probably shouldn't even joke about this guy.
> His obsession with trying to troll this forum is just blatant mental illness.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am amazed those in charge would even allow his user name.
There was a time on here when they went after my avatar.
Which happens to be a picture of a professional model.
On my friend Oswald's 1959 Corvette. 
Go Figure! :vs_unimpressed:


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Guys with all that is going on in the world now.
> It is CHRISTMAS TIME.
> WWJD?:wink2:


Sell his shirt and buy a sword


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

bpegler said:


> If only we were a big enough forum to have one of the clever witty trolls.
> 
> Small forums like ours only get the immature petulant trolls.


No worries Bob it appears he has vanished into thin air. :vs_cool:


----------

